# Raw Eggs



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi all,

I am a bit hesitant to feed raw eggs. I wondered how many of you are feeding them? And are you including the shell? TIA


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

I feed raw eggs, no shell about 2 times a week.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

We feed 2 dogs one raw egg each every day as part of their breakfast. They don't seem to like the shells, even finely ground, so we don't feed those.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

I feed raw eggs every other day with dinner. So 3-4 days a week.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Ours get them raw with shwll, without shell and sometimes scrambled. Several times per week.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

My dog has gotten a raw egg in her breakfast every day of her life since she arrived at ~12 wks old (no shell). I've done this with every dog I've owned.


----------



## Stillworks (Jul 12, 2018)

I give Czar raw egg's a couple times a week. Depends on supply. I like egg's too . Even raw/no shell


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I give raw eggs often. As for the shells, supposedly the mass supermarket ones that are washed have chemicals on them that they should not have. Been meaning to look into that more as my dogs love them.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I toss Inga an egg out of the henhouse a couple of times a week onto the cement and she licks it up shell and all. She used to go into the henhouse and take eggs (egg sucking hound) But she saw a Texas Rat Snake in there (they eat eggs too) and now she won't go in there anymore. 

I used bad tempered nose tagging Texas Rat Snakes to train her not to mess with snakes. The other day we came upon the garden hose in the long grass and she jumped away as if launched. Thank you, egg sucking snakes.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

Raw eggs complete with shell a few times a week. 

Sent from my Wileyfox Swift using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

a Once or twice a week, shell and all. Deja knows how to crack them. For Griff I give it a crack to have a start. Otherwise I am worried he will swallow it whole. They eat the shells.
In the past I had a Shepherd mix who stole about 7 eggs a day for weeks without us knowing it until I caught him in the hen house, his butt sticking out their little door. He must have eaten them with shells and all as I never show the evidence of his morning practices and he was always healthy as well. So most of them can handle quite a bit.
I guess when they find a nest in the wild they won't eat just one either.


----------



## LtBriggszTR (Nov 29, 2017)

Occasionally. Couple times a week, maybe. Shell and all. I usually crack it for him and crush the shell... idk why, probably not necessary.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

A few per week including shell that I grind up. Sometimes raw, sometimes 3 min boil so the whites are cooked but the yolk is runny.


----------



## EyeDogtor (Mar 21, 2018)

I give 1 raw egg every other day or so. I used to set the shells on the side for her to decide if she wants to eat or not. She used to, but now prefers not to. I'm not certain that much calcium is good for them anyway.


----------



## aalleenn (Aug 10, 2018)

I give raw egg once a week. He like it. I crack a little bit when trow in his food so he eat shell to. Spike have very shiny coat. Don't know is it because of food or egg but I am giving him anyway. I heard can't do any harm and I am giving him eggs from the neighbor that have only few chicken. Not industrial. Also I am giving him organic apples (I mean from my tree without any chemicals). He eat one or two apples every day.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

I give one egg a day. Lately she's been eating around the shells lol. No stomach issues.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm the odd one that goes ahead and boils a bunch and stores them in the fridge. One egg a day with breakfast, shells and all. Sometimes I get bits of eggshell all over the floor but it isn't too hard to clean up. Raw egg all over the floor was a pain.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I feed raw eggs 1-2 a week depends. On rare occasions I get fresh eggs I would feed shells. Store bought eggs I don’t feed shells. The stores use chemicals to clean the shell of the egg including organic free range store bought eggs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Every night. I give the egg and peel as much of the membrane out of the shell as possible.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

gsdluvr said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am a bit hesitant to feed raw eggs. I wondered how many of you are feeding them? And are you including the shell? TIA


We feed raw eggs every once in a while--not really on a regular basis. Sometimes if I'm making eggs for my breakfast I'll toss him one--or if we have a singleton in the carton. No shells, because he doesn't like them. We usually crack it on top of his kibble.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I have ducks and get fresh eggs every day, as a result all three of my dogs receive eggs in their meals a few times a week. They love them and it's refeshing to know how fresh part of their diet is, they all are happy and healthy. I don't give them the shells and mix it in through their kibble.


----------

